# Looking for work in Bangor area



## northernnewbie (Oct 21, 2006)

I am new to the game but I have a a lot to offer. Positive attitude, very easy going. Have a dependable shoveler who can help out too.


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

northernnewbie;408054 said:


> I am new to the game but I have a a lot to offer. Positive attitude, very easy going. Have a dependable shoveler who can help out too.


Bangor PA near easton PA give me a shout back.


----------

